# Pedal PCB Build Questions



## k3yPr0gg3r (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi,

These are two separate questions for two different builds. Question 1 the Danube build: Can I use ANY 550 transistor? I have BC550B and BC550C. Question 2 the Death Cap build: I assume that D2 (3mm red LED) is the slot above the "Head" pot. It's not labeled on the build doc. Does this LED glow when the circuit is on? If so I wanted to include the LED in the enclosure artwork, (eye of a dragon, whatever).

Thank you


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2019)

I believe you want BC550C for the Danube.   I'll make a note of the suffix in the build docs.

D2 acts like a clipping diode, it should flicker depending on the signal level / amount of clipping...    I would test it first to get an idea of how bright it is before making it a part of the graphics.


----------

